# let us hear about it, then



## mikesz14

Mam taki problem. Czytając sobie książeczkę po angielsku wpadłem na kilka zwrotów z tłumaczeniem których nie mogę sobie poradzić.

1) W ksiązce pisze coś takiego [...](teraz wypowiedz bohatera)"let us hear about it, then. May I smoke? Thank you, Watson - the matches! [...]". -  Co z tym przypadku znaczy "then" ???? 

_2), 3) deleted - please obey the one question - one thread principle_


----------



## Little_Me

mikesz14 said:
			
		

> Mam taki problem. Czytając sobie książeczkę po angielsku wpadłem na kilka zwrotów z tłumaczeniem których nie mogę sobie poradzić.
> 
> 1) W ksiązce pisze coś takiego [...](teraz wypowiedz bohatera)"let us hear about it, then. May I smoke? Thank you, Watson - the matches! [...]". -  Co z tym przypadku znaczy "then" ???? Nie wiem jak to dokładnie ująć, ale często 'then' użyte w ten sposób jest po prostu łącznikiem ze zdaniem poprzednim, nawiązaniem do tego, o czym sie przed chwilą rozmawiało; chyba można by to przetłumaczyć jako 'no więc', tylko że my mamy inną składnię, więc u nas to wyrażenie byłoby na początku zdania Ja bym to przetłumaczyła jako coś w stylu: *- Więc pozwól nam o tym usłyszeć**. Mogę zapalić? Dziękuję, Watsonie, zapałki!*


Pozdrawiam


----------



## polaco

cześć,

ja bym to przetłumaczył jako niemodne już słowo "zatem".

pozdrawiam


----------



## _sandra_

mikesz14 said:
			
		

> Mam taki problem. Czytając sobie książeczkę po angielsku wpadłem na kilka zwrotów z tłumaczeniem których nie mogę sobie poradzić.
> 
> 1) W ksiązce pisze coś takiego [...](teraz wypowiedz bohatera)"let us hear about it, then. May I smoke? Thank you, Watson - the matches! [...]". - Co z tym przypadku znaczy "then" ????
> 
> _2), 3) deleted - please obey the one question - one thread principle_


 
Albo:_ No to posłuchajmy tego. Mogę zapalić? Dziękuję, Watsonie, zapałki!_
Chociaż tutaj pewnie lepiej brzmi wersja z 'więc'... Ale zdanie takie jak np to:
- What are we going to do with it, then? 
ja bym przetłumaczyła na: No i co my z tym zrobimy?

HTH


----------



## Little_Me

polaco said:
			
		

> cześć,
> 
> ja bym to przetłumaczył jako niemodne już słowo "zatem".
> 
> pozdrawiam


Tak, masz rację, 'zatem' pasuje tu faktycznie chyba najlepiej!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## mikesz14

Jesteście kochani 

Jeszcze raz wszystkim thx


----------



## polaco

Albo:_ No to posłuchajmy tego. Mogę zapalić? Dziękuję, Watsonie, zapałki!_
Chociaż tutaj pewnie lepiej brzmi wersja z 'więc'... Ale zdanie takie jak np to:
- What are we going to do with it, then? 
ja bym przetłumaczyła na: No i co my z tym zrobimy?



Masz rację. Słówko then, używane w ten sposób jedynie (chyba, nie jestem lingwistą) w języku potocznym (i wydaje mi się że raczej jest to BE) w zależności od kontekstu tłumaczymy różnie albo w ogóle pomijamy. Co nie zmienia faktu, że bardzo je lubię i używam.


----------



## omega1112000

ja mysle ze w tym kontekscie mozna tez powiedziec "w takim razie"


----------

